# Best feats for Clerics...



## cloaker

Im playing a Cleric thats getting high-level and I have alot of doubts about feats for him.
I wanted to know what feats people took for there Clerics ? Which strange feat did you take, that gave you that extra pleasure in playing your Cleric ? 
Normal feats your spellcasters everybody knows (Improved Initiative and Combat Casting), tell us the other feats ?
Which Craft feats did you think were better for a Cleric ? What schools did you take Spell Focus ? ...

cloaker


(I have a Elven Cleric of Pelor with Combat Casting, Brew Potion and Spell Penetration)


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Salutations,

I think Combat Co-ordinator and Shield of the Faithful are both cool clerical feats. Both are from Quint Cleric.

FD


----------



## Latency

For my Cleric currently level 8 I took Power Attack, Divine Might and Expertise.

Good Armour is hard to come by in our game.


----------



## Chun-tzu

Extend Spell may be the best metamagic feat for a "buffer." At very high levels, Persistent Spell.

I like Craft Wands, especially if there's someone else in the group that can Cure Light Wounds (bard, ranger, paladin...).

The nice thing about the divine feats from Defenders of the Faith is that it gives you a way to use your Undead Turnings when there aren't any undead around.

And I like to choose feats that are appropriate to a worshipper of whatever deity the cleric worships.


----------



## ForceUser

My cleric is level 6 and currently has Combat Casting, Extra Turning, Improved Initiative, and Scribe Scroll. He's taking Leadership at 9th level, and probably Extra Turning again at 12th (to fuel the positive energy burst ability from his prestige class, the Radiant Servant of Pelor). At 15th he'll probably take an item creation feat, possibly Craft Arms & Armor so he can make holy weapons. After that, assuming he gets that far, who knows.


----------



## Xarlen

I took Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, Craft Wondrous Item, and Brew Potion. 

Then again, my cleric is a cleric to the Court of Mechanistry, so his creations are either fully tech that function like the spells (A jet pack = wings of flying), or tech/magic hybrids.


----------



## Celebrim

Extend Spell - A must because the next choice is so good.  Also good for Bull's Strengths and other relatively long duration buffs.
Persistant Spell - Turn short duration buffs into all day things.
(too late now but) Spellcasting Prodigy - Better for clerics than Spell Focus
Combat Reflexes - You'll want it eventually.
Improved Initiative - Ditto
Close Quarters Fighting - If you have room for it, keeping out of grapples is worth it.
Expert Tactician - Another combat feat that is nice if you have room for it.
Expertise - Pump your already high AC to keep yourself safe while the fighters take down the foes.
Quicken Spell - Clerics often have to do two things at once.
Extra Turning - If undead don't fear/serve your cleric, why are you playing a cleric?  Don't you know how bad 3rd ed. undead are?
Scribe Scroll - Every spell caster's friend.
Craft Wand - Like Scribe Scroll, only without the AoO.
Lightning Reflexes - You do have a weakness here.
Heighten Turning/Empower Turning - Get the most out of your turns.
Quicken Turning - Another chance to do two things at once.
Reach Spell - Some people like the ability to heal/inflict at a distance.  Not bad for elves and other high dex clerics.

Depends really on how you play your cleric.  Clerics are so versital concievably you could be maxing out as an archer, buffing up as a front line fighter, getting stealthy with the rogues, going for flashy attacks like a wizard, charming everything in sight, or whatever.


----------

